# cpu intel i7 860 . How to configure CFLAGS ?

## riquito

Hello,

I'm waiting for a new motherboard and cpu, and I'd like to be ready to configure the new system.

The cpu is an intel i7 860 , I was wondering what should be the values for the following settings

CFLAGS

MAKEOPTS

If you also know of something I really should not forget to configure in the kernel, I'd be pleased to know.

Thank you all,

Riccardo

----------

## zyko

The usual CFLAGS: "-march=native -O2 -pipe". This holds true for all CPUs nowadays.

Makeopts is subject of some debate. The i7-860 has 2 threads per core, right? You may want to stick to the general recommendation of using the number of threads +1, so that would be "-j9".

If bad CPU scheduling (in the Linux kernel) impedes performance, you can set the -j option higher, like -j12. This will surely not decrease performance on the i7.

 *Quote:*   

> If you also know of something I really should not forget to configure in the kernel, I'd be pleased to know.

 

Don't forget to enable SMP (hyperthreading) in the kernel.

----------

## Nerevar

Does this need to be updated?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Does this need to be updated?
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7

 

I see no mention of -march=native on there, and realistically I'd think there should be. So I would imagine yes. 

I too run:

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

```

----------

## riquito

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Does this need to be updated?
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7

 

It clearly states that they are for an i7 920, which is somehow a different beast (bloomfield 920/lynnfield 860), so I choosed to ask for some community info.

I surely had to write about having read the wiki, my fault. Thanks for the pointer

----------

## Nerevar

Didn't mean to imply you should read the wiki. I was just wondering if it needed to be updated since it does seem to be out of date. I don't have an i7, but hopefully someone with one will update it.

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, I think that the wiki need to be updated.

With GCC 4.4 or even 4.5, I'm sure that -march=native can do the job without any tweak like : -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf

----------

## syg00

 *zyko wrote:*   

> Don't forget to enable SMP (hyperthreading) in the kernel.

 SMT maybe ?. I would expect SMP to always be on these days.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> SMT maybe ?. I would expect SMP to always be on these days.

 

Yes, I meant SMT, sorry.

----------

